# [kernel]soucis de carte son avec ALSA[resolu]

## tdyp

bonjour. voila mon soucis:

que ce soit avec le cdlive qui pourtant detecte bien le materiel, ou en configurant le noyau, je n arrive pas a installer la carte son de mon ibm thinkpad a22m

bon en bootant a partir du cd il me detecte un pilote que je ne retrouve pas dans la configuration du noyau: snd-c46xx 

a l aide  :Smile: Last edited by tdyp on Wed May 02, 2007 8:25 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## babos

tu as essayé en emergeant les alsa-driver?

----------

## ryo-san

lut

je vois un CS46XX de  cirrus logic ( sound fusion ) dans les modules de alsa ?

----------

## titoucha

Il existe le même dans le noyau sous Device Drivers -> Sound -> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture -> PCI devices -> Cirrus Logic (Sound Fusion) CS4280/CS461x/CS462x/CS463x (SND_CS46XX) mais pour le voir il te faut activer le support alsa du noyau.

----------

## tdyp

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> lut
> 
> je vois un CS46XX de  cirrus logic ( sound fusion ) dans les modules de alsa ?

 

salut ^^ vivi je vais regarder ca merci

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Il existe le même dans le noyau sous Device Drivers -> Sound -> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture -> PCI devices -> Cirrus Logic (Sound Fusion) CS4280/CS461x/CS462x/CS463x (SND_CS46XX) mais pour le voir il te faut activer le support alsa du noyau.

 

merci merci je vais faire ca ti suite... par contre une question j ai lancé une recherche dans le menu de configuration du noyau mais j ai rien trouvé. c est peut etre parce que je n avais pas activé le module alsa  :Confused: 

----------

## titoucha

 *tdyp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> merci merci je vais faire ca ti suite... par contre une question j ai lancé une recherche dans le menu de configuration du noyau mais j ai rien trouvé. c est peut etre parce que je n avais pas activé le module alsa 

 

Si tu utilises le module du noyau tu n'as pas besoin de chercher je t'ai donné le chemin complet.

----------

## tdyp

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *tdyp wrote:*   
> 
> merci merci je vais faire ca ti suite... par contre une question j ai lancé une recherche dans le menu de configuration du noyau mais j ai rien trouvé. c est peut etre parce que je n avais pas activé le module alsa  
> 
> Si tu utilises le module du noyau tu n'as pas besoin de chercher je t'ai donné le chemin complet.

 ok merci j ai trouvé cependant j ai toujours un message d erreur me parlant de gstreamer. comme je ne pense pas l avoir installé je pense que le soucis peu venir de la. je verrai ca ce soir. j ai 2 autres soucis a soumettre ^^

merci de votre aide!

----------

## titoucha

Il faudrait que tu sois plu précis, quel message d'erreur avec gstreamer as-tu ?

----------

## tdyp

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Il faudrait que tu sois plu précis, quel message d'erreur avec gstreamer as-tu ?

  ata je te dis ca...

----------

## tdyp

 *tdyp wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   Il faudrait que tu sois plu précis, quel message d'erreur avec gstreamer as-tu ?  ata je te dis ca...

  le message dit:

"no volume control GStreamre plugins and/or devices found"

----------

## tdyp

 :Wink:  un ptit up! pour mon soucis de son!

----------

## dapsaille

que donne la sortie de lsmod 

 Ensuite que donnes alsaconf ..

 Suivi de alsamixer

----------

## titoucha

Il faudrait que tu enlèves le pratiquement résolu, car si on fait une recherche sur le mot résolu on va tomber sur ton fil qui n'est en fait pas résolu.   :Wink: 

----------

## tdyp

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Il faudrait que tu enlèves le pratiquement résolu, car si on fait une recherche sur le mot résolu on va tomber sur ton fil qui n'est en fait pas résolu.  

 

dsl  :Razz:  c est fait!

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> que donne la sortie de lsmod 
> 
>  Ensuite que donnes alsaconf ..
> 
>  Suivi de alsamixer

 

voila mon lsmod:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_cs46xx             75976  0 

snd_rawmidi            18208  1 snd_cs46xx

snd_seq_device          5896  1 snd_rawmidi

snd_ac97_codec         90400  1 snd_cs46xx

snd_pcm                58888  2 snd_cs46xx,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              17284  1 snd_pcm

snd                    41572  6 snd_cs46xx,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          7688  2 snd_cs46xx,snd_pcm

irda                  174012  0 

ac97_bus                2176  1 snd_ac97_codec
```

bon en ce qui concerne les deux autres commandes je n avais rien de reconnu.

j ai donc chercher et trouver le guide d alsa.

donc alsaconf me lance bien l utilitaire de configuration, et il se termine bien. tout comme alsamixer me lance bien l utilitaire de volume.

cependant sur la barre de menu pres de l heure l icone du son ne detecte toujours pas de materiel.

je pense que tout a bien ete fait. 

et effectivement, je viens d en refaire l essai, le son est audible quand par exemple je regarde une video sur le net, exemple une pub sur allocine, ou bien une video sur dailymotion. mais sur tout ce qui est sur mon disque = nada 

une idee???

----------

## dapsaille

 *tdyp wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   Il faudrait que tu enlèves le pratiquement résolu, car si on fait une recherche sur le mot résolu on va tomber sur ton fil qui n'est en fait pas résolu.   
> 
> dsl  c est fait!
> 
>  *dapsaille wrote:*   que donne la sortie de lsmod 
> ...

 

 emerge mpg123 ou mpg321 et ensuite tappes mpg321 ou mpg123 NOMDETONFICHIERMP3 pour voir si cela fonctionne

----------

## tdyp

ben en fait c est un peu different j essaye de lire un fichier video.

quand je lance mplayer il me met un message:

could not open/initialize audio device-> no sound

----------

## dapsaille

 *tdyp wrote:*   

> ben en fait c est un peu different j essaye de lire un fichier video.
> 
> quand je lance mplayer il me met un message:
> 
> could not open/initialize audio device-> no sound

 

Ok donc ton problème est que lors de la lecture d'une vidéo tu as le message précédemment cité ?!

 Quel lecteur utilise tu ? 

as tu essayé avec un autre lecteur ? 

as tu configuré ton lecteur afin qu'il pointe vers le bon périphérique audio ?

----------

## tdyp

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  *tdyp wrote:*   ben en fait c est un peu different j essaye de lire un fichier video.
> 
> quand je lance mplayer il me met un message:
> 
> could not open/initialize audio device-> no sound 
> ...

 

en fait je viens de tester en changeant le codec audio ( j utilise mplayer ) le message n apparait pas

je vais tester avec de l audio et avec un autre lecteur.

sinon, a titre d information (sait on jamais) je viens de remarquer que j avais fait un emerge mplayer mais que la variable alsa n etait pas presente dans USE. donc pour etre sur je l ai vire et je suis en train de le reinstaller.

----------

## dapsaille

 *tdyp wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*    *tdyp wrote:*   ben en fait c est un peu different j essaye de lire un fichier video.
> 
> quand je lance mplayer il me met un message:
> 
> could not open/initialize audio device-> no sound 
> ...

 

Elle n'est pas la et tu la vires ???? Gne O_o ??

----------

## tdyp

 :Very Happy:  na c est pas la variable que je vire c est mplayer.

bon derniere news:

quand je lance mplayer en ligne de commande tout est ok le son fonctionne ( a part la taille de l image mais bon ca c est pas genant ^^)

par contre en cliquant sur le fichier et donc quand le logiciel se lance a partir de la: plus de son.

 :Confused:  etrange non?

----------

## tdyp

 *tdyp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> bon derniere news:
> 
> quand je lance mplayer en ligne de commande tout est ok le son fonctionne ( a part la taille de l image mais bon ca c est pas genant ^^)
> ...

 

bonjour,

j ai quelque peu modifié le titre de mon soucis.

je fais un petit up au cas ou   :Wink: 

----------

## sebtx

Salut,

quand tu cliques sur un fichier est-ce qu'il ne va pas chercher un autre fichier de configuration (genre /etc/mplayer.conf) ?

Sinon ton wm a-t'il un gestionnaire audio tu genre ARTS ou ESOUND ? 

Si tel est le cas, désactives-le, peut-être qu'il interfère avec alsa...

si tu utilises gmplayer (mplayer avec interface graphique), va faire un chti tour dans les paramètres, et regardes si la sortie audio est bien sur "alsa".

----------

## CryoGen

Après avoir mis alsa dasn ton USE as-tu fais : 

```
# emerge -auvDN world
```

 ?

Ca va recompiler tout les paquets qui ont le flag ALSA et qui ne l'avait pas activé (comme ton mplayer)

----------

## tdyp

bonjour,

 *Quote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> quand tu cliques sur un fichier est-ce qu'il ne va pas chercher un autre fichier de configuration (genre /etc/mplayer.conf) ?

 

je ne sais pas comment verifier cette information. desole =/

 *Quote:*   

> Sinon ton wm a-t'il un gestionnaire audio tu genre ARTS ou ESOUND ? 
> 
> Si tel est le cas, désactives-le, peut-être qu'il interfère avec alsa...
> 
> 

 

.... il y a surement un gestionnaire audio, puisque celui ci (celui de gnome) m affichait toujours un haut parleur en mute et lorsque je cliquais dessus il me renvoyait une erreur: soit la peripherique absent soit le plugin non present.... mais j ai supprimer l icone de la barre de menu... du coup je n arrive plus a la faire reapparaitre ^^ marde!  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> si tu utilises gmplayer (mplayer avec interface graphique), va faire un chti tour dans les paramètres, et regardes si la sortie audio est bien sur "alsa".

 

pffffffff quel boulet je fais... effectivement cette manip a resolu mon soucis.

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Après avoir mis alsa dasn ton USE as-tu fais : 
> 
> ```
> # emerge -auvDN world
> ```
> ...

 

euh... non... mais je pense que je vais faire ca aussi... ca ne lui fera pas de mal ^^

un grand merci a tout ceux qui m ont aidé, z etes OP les mecs!!! 

je ne vous embrasse pas mais le coeur y est ^^ @++

----------

## sebtx

Pour faire réapparaitre le haut-parleur, clic droit sur ta barre, puis dans le menu tu choisis "+Ajouter au tableau de bord..."

Là tu prends "contrôleur de volume" et ça va revenir tout seul.

Essayes la commande que t'a donné CryoGen, ça devrait résoudre les ptits soucis de gnome concernant l'audio (recompilation de gstreamer avec le bon flag je pense).

Tu peux aussi essayer de désactiver esound, celui-ci ayant pour principale utilité de "mixer" les différents sons des logiciels. Mais la plupart du temps il ne sert pas à grand chose, les drivers alsa réalisant ce mixage depuis quelques versions déjà  :Smile: 

----------

